# GR Master Hunter in MN, HoHum's Hard Bop Brownie MH



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

HoHum's Hard Bop Brownie MH, aka "Clifford" is standing at stud. Clifford in 100% Amateur Owner Bred/Trained/Handled and 100% Healthy!

Clifford is from our Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland MH30, aka "Maynard" and Thistlerock's Favorite Things MH12, aka "Ria." Maynard and Ria are also 100% amateur trained and handled and 100% healthy. 

Clifford makes his home in Minnesota year round. We do not go south for the winter, but train year-round in Minnesota. We hunt South Dakota Pheasants, and this year we will make our first trip to Canada in pursuit of waterfowl. Clifford is loyal, friendly, gregarious, biddable, watery, energetic and enthusiastic to train. He is a gentle companion in the home and also a Certified Therapy Dog that up until COVID made regular rounds at the St. Cloud Hospital as part of the Animal Assisted Therapy Program there. Clifford's sire and dam are also Certified Therapy Dogs and part of the same therapy program at the hospital.

Check out this pedigree on K9Data.com! Pedigree: HoHum's Hard Bop Brownie MH
Just a few notable dogs in this pedigree beyond mom and dad include Grandsire FC Thistle Rocks Red Ike MH QA2 WCX, AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF, Burn's Golden Phoenix MH OS *** and FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF! In 3 generations there isn't a dog that isn't either at least MH or QAA or OS/OD! This is a pedigree filled with talent and production!

Clifford is 100% healthy! Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart, Thyroid, prcd-PRA, Ichthyosis, DM and NCL results are all good and clear! Hip clearance: OFA GR-128917G26M-VPI, Eye clearance: OFA GR-EYE18727/32M-VPI, Heart clearance: OFA GR-ACA5777/29M/C-VPI, Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL48484M26-VPI, Thyroid clearance: OFA GR-TH3954/26M-PI, prcd-PRA status: Clear OFA GR-PRA1433/26M-PI, prcd-PRA GR1: Clear GR-GR1-1413/26M-PI, prcd-PRA GR2: Clear GR-GR2-1243/26M-PI, Degenerative Myelopathy: Clear GR-DM1143/26M-PI, Ichthyosis status: Clear OFA GR-ICH1500/26M-PI, NCL status: Clear OFA GR-CL5-2355/26M-PI

Photo and complete pedigree can be viewed at Pedigree: HoHum's Had Bop Brownie MH. For more information and arrange breeding, contact Gordie Schlichting at [email protected] or at 320-248-8532.


----------

